# Anyone have good rabbit recipes?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have 6 large meat rabbits going into the freezer today, and I'll have to get a good collection of recipes to use them all up!
It's not very popular in the US to eat rabbit meat, so nobody really knows what to do with them other than stew (which I will be doing with at least one!)

I've also saved the kidneys, hearts and livers from the rabbits, for whatever I can do with those.

So, does anyone over-seas have any good rabbit recipes?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My FOO *family of origin* ate lots of game, including cottontail, and my mother always stewed it, which was okay. You rabbit is probably home raised, which we also ate, and my mother fixed it just like chicken, usually fried.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Can't beat a Rabbit stew, or a pie that way you could use the insides too. Make a rich stock with plenty of Red wine!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I was thinking of making a kidney pie for sure!

Fried rabbit sounds great. I guess you just section it out, bread it and fry it up?
Does rabbit get tough? I've never cooked rabbit before, so I really hope I don't mess these guys up too badly!

I'm sure a stew will keep it nice and tender. I'll probably try that first! It's simple, and I can examine how long rabbit takes to become tender.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They tend to like plain fresh carrots. No need to fancy them up.

Oh, wait! :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, haha Jack. :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I used to breed and raise meat rabbits.
I gave all the aprts we wouldnt eat to the dogs, plus I sold alot of rabbits to dog owners for RAW feeding.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mmmm... now I'm gettin' hungry for stuff I haven't eaten in decades. We used to have squirrel as well. The gray squirrels grow plenty big for good eatin', and there's way too many of them. BTW, the gray squirrel, which has almost totally replaced our native red squirrels was introduced from England, as were dandelions and sparrows.

Bunny would probably be really good braised as well, for a lower fat alternative.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I love squirrel! 

I'd like to eat some house sparrows. Here, they are 100% free game all year round with no bag limit, since they're invasive, and over populated!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lots of folks like eating little birds. Of course in lot of areas it's prohibited to take 'songbirds' or wild gane of any sort. Here in Minneapolis it took quite a long while to get the Hmong community, which is quite large, to stop snaring birds for their meals.

And then there are the Canada geese in the city; oy, there are times when they are waddling right across a road, usually near one of our many lakes, and one is so very tempted to just reach out to one of those youngish, perfect size, tender goslings, and snag it by it's fat little neck...at least now they've reduced the acreage near the lakes that use to me mowed regularly. Some of it just allowed to grow into native stands of stuff, other area they've actually restored the natural water level so there are plenty of wetlands to catch storm water and abate pollution.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

NOOOOO lol not birdys! I'm a bird watcher! Leave the wild life alone! Anything "grown" for human consumption is fine but not the wild life... not the ones i like to watch any ways lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Haha. Here in the US, House sparrows are actually invasive, and endangering other species of birds, and other small animals, and even crops. That's why they're so open to hunting. 
They're all over the place. They even live in fast food parking lots. The ones there get extremely obese. I've seen some that get so fat they can't even fly! :shock:

Most people don't eat them. But I would. I've seen them fried whole (plucked of course) and eaten bones and all!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I caught an obese English sparrow with my hands once. It could fly, but only sort of. They're the most numerous bird in the US, I think. It's true that they're pests of the worst sort (causing millions of dollars in damage every year as well as the loss of native wildlife) but they're very good at what they do.

I found a nest of them once on a totally bare, exposed electrical light post in the middle of Fayette Mall in Lexington's parking lot, which if you've ever been there you know is hundreds and hundreds of yards from anything in particular, even grass. That they're able to nest and multiply so rapidly in places where no predator could ever get them is testament to their success. Also in Lexington there is a small colony of them actually thriving _inside_ the PETsMART store. They nest in the rafters and behind ceiling tiles and apparently eat bits and pieces of seeds, animal food, and whatever else they an get. Nobody remembers when they first appeared or how they reached their current numbers. Either they don't drink water or they drink from the fish tanks.

In the US, they've become human commensals who could rival even mice in some ways. Like mice, they're exempt from animal cruelty laws almost everywhere (it wouldn't surprise me if the legal situation is different in California, but then again a lot of things are different in California).


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's pretty typical to see them in just about any 'big box' type store here in Minnesota. I love to see red finches, which useed to be pretty common around, but most mostly we see the flipping sparrows. And that reminds me that I'm getting a birdfeeder and a nice tall pole to install in my front yard. I adore cardinals, and we have as number of them living on our block.

Way, way off topic!


----------

